# Aktion-Haltet das Forum sauber: Stimmt ab



## DeGuo (4. Oktober 2007)

Was haltet ihr denn davon, dass die Anzahl der Beiträge nicht mehr angezeigt wird? Stattessen könnte man ein Bewertungssystem der Beiträge einführen. Folgendes wäre denkbar: Jeder Eintrag kann von den Lesern bewertet werden z.B. von 0 (total daneben) bis 10 (sehr hilfreich). Der Bewertungsdurchschnitt wird im Profil angezeigt. Beiträge die von mehreren Leuten schlecht bewertet wurden, werden per Filtersystem automatisch nach ein paar Tagen gelöscht.
Der Hintergedanke dabei ist, dass das Forum in erster Linie informieren soll. Allerdings macht es den Anschein, dass einige hier es fast nur dazu nutzen, ihre Anzahl der Beiträge zu pushen, egal mit welchen Mitteln und sei es nur durch „/push … /sign…lol...rofl…“ oder ähnlichen flachen Antworten.
Also macht mit:
Weg mit der Anzahl der Beiträge --> Leveln könnt ihr in WoW
Bewertung der Beiträge --> Qualität statt Quantität
Automatischer Nonsensfiltern --> Hält das Forum sauber und übersichtlich

Wer sich zuspinnen will soll das im Offtopic-Bereich machen, dafür ist der da und soll auch nicht bewertet werden.


----------



## Samsolin (4. Oktober 2007)

DeGuo schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn davon, dass die Anzahl der Beiträge nicht mehr angezeigt wird? Stattessen könnte man ein Bewertungssystem der Beiträge einführen. Folgendes wäre denkbar: Jeder Eintrag kann von den Lesern bewertet werden z.B. von 0 (total daneben) bis 10 (sehr hilfreich). Der Bewertungsdurchschnitt wird im Profil angezeigt. Beiträge die von mehreren Leuten schlecht bewertet wurden, werden per Filtersystem automatisch nach ein paar Tagen gelöscht.
> Der Hintergedanke dabei ist, dass das Forum in erster Linie informieren soll. Allerdings macht es den Anschein, dass einige hier es fast nur dazu nutzen, ihre Anzahl der Beiträge zu pushen, egal mit welchen Mitteln und sei es nur durch „/push … /sign…lol...rofl…“ oder ähnlichen flachen Antworten.
> Also macht mit:
> Weg mit der Anzahl der Beiträge --> Leveln könnt ihr in WoW
> ...


wenn man das aber so macht was ist dann wie bei den questsuchen bezüglich wow da gibt es spezielle leute die nur darauf ab sind minuse zu verteilen...wenn das dann im forum auch noch eingeführt wird viel spass dann kann man gleich alle beiträge löschen irgendwelche von denen wird es immer geben das muss irgendwie anderst gelöst werden...aber leider keine ahnung wie;-)


----------



## Satanhimself (4. Oktober 2007)

beiträge löschen: 

das hier ist ein forum !

da werden keine beiträge gelöscht , da sich sowas in einem forum nicht gehört ...

finde die idee total daneben

achja 

/rofl lol /push /nicht sign


----------



## Lexort (4. Oktober 2007)

Anzahl weg - braucht ehh kein normaler Mensch - Bewertungen sind auch Mist, auch nur dazu da Blödsinn mit zu treiben.

Aber Forentrolle wirst auch so nicht los, es ist deren Lebensinhalt nichtsagende Beiträge zu schreiben, sonst unterhält sich ja keiner RL mit denen und genug im Kopf um was sinnvolles zu schreiben haben sie auch nicht.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Oktober 2007)

Was du hier vorschlägst wäre der Schritt in die gesellschaftliche Foren-Anarchie

Abschaffen der Beitragsanzahl und dafür ein Bewertungssystem?
Dir ist schon klar, dass die Masse der anwesenden User nicht unbedingt zu den Vernunft begabtesten Menschen gehören? 

Ich sehe schon ungezählte Fake-Anmeldungen um ungebliebte Beiträge schlecht zu bewerten und sie ins virtuelle Nirvana zu verabschieden. 
Die Anzahl der Beiträge hat für den einzelnen User absolut keine Bedeutung, da er sich nichts darauf einzubilden braucht. Umgekehrt für eine Skala von Eins bis Zehn, die ja mehr als alles andere für Qualität steht. 

Was den Filter angeht, der ist nur so intelligent wie die User die ihn nutzen. Genügend Trolle und erstklassige Beiträge verschwinden einfach, als hätte es sie nie gegeben. Die Schließung im Nachhinein wieder von Mods überprüfen zu lassen, wäre bloß ein unnötiger Mehraufwand. 

Anders und in einfachen Worten: Ich halte das momentane System für das zweckmäßigste.


----------



## b1ubb (4. Oktober 2007)

ich werde hier nicht abstimmen ... 

weil es einfach TOTAL verblödet ist, was unter einem profil steht ... 

es ist wirklich total unnötig ob da jetzt posts stehen oder ein bewertungsbalken 
es bringt das eine nix und das andere auch nicht ... 

zur zeit fahren irgendwie alle leute auf posts ab.
ein jeder schaut wieviel posts der eine hat, oder wieviel posts der hat
mal ehrlich leute - es ist wirkich total egal !!!!!

und mal stellung zunehmen mit meinen posts ... 
ja ich hab halt fast 2,5k posts - aber schaut euch doch mal in anderen foren um 
da sind manche leute mit über 10k posts dabei, und kein schwein regt sich auf das der
soviel posts hat ... 

ich finde das totel unnötig, und bin weder dafür noch dagegen ... 

ich bin eher dafür das man die foren mal durchlesen sollte
weil das hat nichts mit wow zu tun !!! sonder gehört ins vorschlagforum !!!

aber das interessiert die wenigsten ... die mods müssen das immer verschieben !!!


----------



## Genomchen (4. Oktober 2007)

^^
/sign @ all & /rofl @ TE

hf&gl


----------



## Pomela (4. Oktober 2007)

kurz und knapp

dagegen!


----------



## DoNsen (4. Oktober 2007)

DeGuo schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn davon, dass die Anzahl der Beiträge nicht mehr angezeigt wird? Stattessen könnte man ein Bewertungssystem der Beiträge einführen. Folgendes wäre denkbar: Jeder Eintrag kann von den Lesern bewertet werden z.B. von 0 (total daneben) bis 10 (sehr hilfreich). Der Bewertungsdurchschnitt wird im Profil angezeigt. Beiträge die von mehreren Leuten schlecht bewertet wurden, werden per Filtersystem automatisch nach ein paar Tagen gelöscht.
> Der Hintergedanke dabei ist, dass das Forum in erster Linie informieren soll. Allerdings macht es den Anschein, dass einige hier es fast nur dazu nutzen, ihre Anzahl der Beiträge zu pushen, egal mit welchen Mitteln und sei es nur durch „/push … /sign…lol...rofl…“ oder ähnlichen flachen Antworten.
> Also macht mit:
> Weg mit der Anzahl der Beiträge --> Leveln könnt ihr in WoW
> ...



mimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimi *ritz ritz*

Spam gehört doch dazu.. und ich habe noch nie ein Forum gesehen, in denen die Beitragszahl des jew. Nutzer nichts angezeigt wurde. Also nimm es hin oder lass es sein.


----------



## Satanhimself (4. Oktober 2007)

ich knack bald die 500 marke , nur noch 1 post !!!
dann werde ich endlich richtig respektiert !

is klar Oo ...

für mich gibt der post-counter an ob jemand im forum aktiev ist oder nicht
für mich ist der beitrag von einem der 1000+ posts hat genauso wertvoll als einer der vielleicht 10 hat 
wenn es leute gibt die "posts farmen" .. lasst sie halt ist ja nicht eure zeit die damit pflöten geht :/

 - dagegen -


----------



## D4rk-x (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich verstehe den Grundgedanken hinter deinem Beitrag. Finde es auch gut das Du Dir Gedanken um so was machst. Jedoch finde ich das es Aufgabe der Moderatoren ist die Foren Sauber zu Halten. Dafür haben die guten genug Tools wovon sie gebrauch machen können. Es hat sie ja schließlich nicht wirklich wer gezwungen Moderator zu werden... es sei denn sie kassieren Geld dafür aber dann hat sich jegliche weitere Erklärung erübrigt.


EDIT: 

mimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimi *ritz ritz*<---------- Solche Aktionen gehören gelöscht bzw. man vordert als Mod denjenigen auf dieses zu Unterlassen denn ist eindeutig geflame und normalerweise ungenr gesehen.  Das stellt jedoch nur meine persönliche Erfahrung und Meinung dar.


----------



## Dalmus (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich muß mich dem allgemeinen Tenor anschließen.
Über die Anzahl der Posts läßt sich eine kleine aber feine Aussage treffen.
Wenn jemand mit einer Postanzahl < 10 etwas ins falsche Forum schreibt, oder eine Frage aufwirft, die darauf schließen läßt, daß er die Suchfunktion nicht genutzt hat, dann bekommt er in der Regel wesntlich freundlichere Antworten mit dem entsprechenden Hinweis als jemand, dem das gleiche nach 500 Posts passiert.*
Deswegen bin ich gegen die Abschaffung.
Einem Bewertungssystem stehe ich ebenfalls kritisch gegenüber.

* Die Zahlen sind nur beispielhaft gewählt.


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich sehe diesen Tread hier als leichte Kritik an den Moderatoren. Allerdings ist er nur mit Anregungen an die User gefüllt, ich selbst konnte hier noch keine Verbesserungsvorschläge entnehmen.
Bitte also um kontruktive Kritik, falls ihr mit einem Moderator unzufrieden seid. Bin nun erst einmal auf dem Gesundheitsamt, freue mich nachher, diesen Tread hier zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (4. Oktober 2007)

Anzahl der Beiträge entfernen? Was soll das an Verbesserung bringen? Ich finde es durchaus nicht unterinteressant zu sehen, welche Themenbereiche auf besonderes Leserinteresse stoßen und welche nicht, und auch, wie viele Beiträge der Einzelne bereits verfasst hat.

Bewertungssystem? Gleiche Frage. Eigentlich ist schon das Bewertungssystem auf der "normalen" buffed-Seite ziemlich unsinnig. Wer kontrolliert denn schon, ob da fair benotet wird? Der eine gibt vielleicht immer eine gute, der andere immer eine schlechte Bewertung ab. Wenn jemand zufälligerweise Deiner Meinung ist, bekommst Du ein +, versuchst Du mal, Deiner Überzeugung wegen gegen den Strom zu schwimmen, wirst Du dafür abgestraft. Manche mögen absichtlich destruktiv bewerten, andere, die eine korrekte Bewertung abgeben würden, halten sich eher zurück. Eine wirkliche Aussage über die Qualität eines Beitrages wird man auf diese Weise schwerlich erhalten.

Manches ist auch tagesformabhängig. An guten Tagen halte ich vielleicht ein akademisch-wissenschaftliches Referat, an schlechten spamme ich destruktiv und zynisch das Forum voll. Sagt das aber etwas über die Qualität des Beitrages, den ich jetzt gerade verfasse? Wenn man so etwas für Politiker einführen wollte, wäre bald keiner von denen mehr in der Lage, auch nur eine Aussage zu tätigen, die als glaubwürdig angesehen wird.

Unbequeme, aber vielleicht dennoch richtige Beiträge auf eine solche Weise von vornherein zu diffarmieren ist nicht unbedingt guter Diskussionsstil. Und was die tatsächlichen Forentrolle angeht - ich weiß ehrlich nicht, warum man sich darüber ständig aufregen muss. Manche Beiträge sind sogar durchaus amüsant. Man darf natürlich nicht den Fehler machen, sie allzu ernst zu nehmen.

Was Übrigens auch ein Argument gegen ein Bewertungssystem ist: Diejenigen, die Beiträge schreiben, tun dies nicht zwingend auf der Basis überwältigender mentaler und kognitiver Fähigkeiten, warum sollte dies bei den Bewertenden anders sein?


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2007)

Huhu,

also, der Poll dieses Threads ist lieb gemeint aber erstmal nicht sinnvoll, weil:
Wir haben Moderatoren die sich ausgezeichnet um unser Forum kümmern - Falls sich jemand über Spam im Gott-und-die-Welt-Forum pikiert - Das ist zum freien Meinungsaustauschen gedacht - Mist wird eh gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Forensoftware muss diese Funktionalitäten bieten, da der Code einfach nicht geeignet ist, um eigene neue Funktionen mal so nebenbei einzubauen.
Die aktuelle Version hat diese Funktionen nicht, ein Update hat momentan in unserem Planungs-/Arbeitsablauf keine hohe Priorität (ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen).

Die Problematik mit Bewertungssystemen kann man bereits hier nachlesen: [url="http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=13694"]http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=13694[/url]


----------



## Isegrim (4. Oktober 2007)

Tjoar, unser Boss hat den richtigen Thread schon verlinkt, andere Nutzer haben die Nachteile des Bewertungssystems genannt, die m.M.n. die Vorteile nicht aufwiegen.
Bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen, daß ich höchstens ein Ausblenden der Zahl geschriebener Beiträge für sinnvoll halte bzw. eine Abschaffung des Beitragszählers.

*Pro:* Weniger Spam, da es keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit der Aktivität mit anderen Forumsnutzern mehr gäbe. Stichwort E-Peen.

*Contra:* Weniger Motivation, (hilfreiche) Beiträge zu verfassen. Ein Forum lebt schließlich von der Aktivität seiner Nutzer.

Im großen und ganzen ist buffed aber ein sehr umgängliches und eher freundliches Forum - es gibt andere, in denen der Ton ruppiger und die Hilfsbereitschaft merklich geringer ist.


----------



## Genomchen (5. Oktober 2007)

Also ganz ehrlich, da gibts nix konstruktives zu nennen, da alles so stimmt, wies ist. In anderen Foren gehts teils schon heftiger zu^^


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch -> Dagegen <-
einfach aus dem Grund weil durch dieses bewertungs & lösch System sehr gute Beiträge gelöscht werden können weil sie die meisten nicht verstehen, oder weil sie sich von dem jenigen angegriffen fühlen, oder weil sie ein persöhnliches Problem mit dem Verfasser des Post´s haben und deswegen eine schlechte wertung geben.

Von daher 
-----> DAGEGEN


----------



## DeGuo (9. Oktober 2007)

Also die Umfrage sollte alles andere als ein Hetze gegen das Team sein, falls das so verstanden wurde noch mal sorry. Vor Leuten die ihr Herzblut in solche Sachen stecken ziehe mir immer meinen Hut!

Klar ist das ihr die User nicht ändern könnt, jeder schreibt seine Meinung. Soweit kein Problem - solange es mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Leider stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass durchaus interessante Themen im Sand verlaufen, weil fernab beleidigt gestritten oder was auch immer wird. 
Gehen wir z.B. mal in [Allgemeines (WoW)]: Da postet einer: „Wie sehen eure Low-Lv PvP Twinks aus?“ Was folgt ist ein Sturm gegen den TE, das es niemand wissen will und wie hohl er doch sei mit solchen Topics hier zu kommen. Da hat sich einer Mühe gemacht und antwortet den TE (komplette Auflistung der Items, Skillung etc.) aber es geht im Müll unter. Ich selbst habe mit Low-Lvl PvP wenig am Hut und auch dazu einen Betrag verfasst, jedoch sollte man eins haben und das ist RESPEKT, leider ist das bei manchen hier sehr klein geschrieben. Hinweise wie Whanye o.ä. sind überflüssig wie ein Kropf, denn Wanye interesiert es, dass es Wanye nicht interesiert???

*Pro:* Weniger Spam, da es keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit der Aktivität mit anderen Forumsnutzern mehr gäbe. Stichwort E-Peen.

Sehe ich genau so, im offiziellen WoW-Realm-Forum findet man auch keinen Beitragszähler. Ob das dort besser oder schlechter ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, doch allein um diese E-Peen´s einzudämmen lohnt es sich.


*Contra:* Weniger Motivation, (hilfreiche) Beiträge zu verfassen. Ein Forum lebt schließlich von der Aktivität seiner Nutzer.

Auch da hast du natürlich auch recht, Abhilfe könnte sein, dass die Anzahl der Beiträge nur noch im Profil des Users aufgeführt wird.
Aber wo wir bei Motivation sind: Stellt euch vor dieses Bewertungssystem greift (es wird immer welche geben, die zu schlecht oder zu gut bewerten, doch die Masse wird es auf Dauer regulieren), dann wäre das doch eine Zahl mit der ich wirklich was darstellen kann. Und Leute die weiterhin ihre Sinnfreien Posts loswerden wollen, finden sich in einem bewertungsfreien Unterforum wie [Gott und die Welt] wieder.


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2007)

Pure "Wayne"-Einträge werden beispielsweise gelöscht - Flamerei unterbunden. Dafür peitschen wir unsere Moderatoren an. ;-)  Das manche Handlungen in der administrativen Richtung nicht sofort geschehen, müsst Ihr uns jedoch nachsehen - immerhin gibt es schon sehr viele Postings, Threads und zu überprüfende Kommentare. Startet deshalb bitte nicht gleich Bewerbungen zum Moderator, die werden von uns und den bestehenden Moderatoren ausgesucht und zwar Aufgrund Ihrer Aktivität im Forum. Dabei zählt auf keinen Fall Quantität beim Postverhalten - die führt eher zu Verwarnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Gwynny (2. November 2007)

Ich denke dass die Anzahl der Beiträge vielleicht nur für einen selbst sichtbar sein sollten, bzw welche Nutzerrang man hat. Das führt doch recht häufig dazu, das Leute mit besserre Rängen Leute mit niedrigerern Rängen dumm anreden oder auf ihre Meinung pfeifen.  Das wiederrum führt dann zu Themaverfehlungen etc.  Vielleicht würden dann manche Themen etwas ruhiger ablaufen.


----------



## ZAM (2. November 2007)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Ich denke dass die Anzahl der Beiträge vielleicht nur für einen selbst sichtbar sein sollten, bzw welche Nutzerrang man hat. Das führt doch recht häufig dazu, das Leute mit besserre Rängen Leute mit niedrigerern Rängen dumm anreden oder auf ihre Meinung pfeifen.  Das wiederrum führt dann zu Themaverfehlungen etc.  Vielleicht würden dann manche Themen etwas ruhiger ablaufen.



Hast du dafür beispiele hier aus dem Forum?


----------



## cridi (2. November 2007)

meine meinung dazu ist ... also es gibt viele die sich sagen "ich muss so viele betraege wie moglich haben" und deshalb spamen sie das forum zu...also faende ich es gut die beitraegeanzahl zu "verstecken"
und zu dem bewertungssystem ... das wuerde sich nicht bewehren denn jeder wuerde den anderen nu niedermachen wollen ...meine meinung

gruss


----------



## Lurock (3. November 2007)

meiner meinung nach ist das forum so wie es jetzt ist gut genug!
und spammer wird es auch ohne das verstecken des forentickers geben...
irgendwie ein sinnfreier thread, ich kenn kaum ein forum was ordentlicher ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Thrawns (3. November 2007)

Ich finde eigentlich alles gut so, wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

